# [SQL Server] Ersten Datensatz auf Basis von Gruppierung zurückgeben



## Norbert Eder (21. April 2007)

Hi,

ich hab folgende Tabelle


Feld1	Feld2	Feld3
12	0	1
13	1	1
27	0	2
28	0	3

Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich zu jedem Feld 3 den ersten Datensatz mit den niedrigsten Werten aus Feld1 und Feld 2 benötige. Das Result sollte also wie folgt aussehen:

Feld1   Feld2   Feld3
12        0          1
27        0          2
28        0          3

Jemand einen Lösungsansatz für mich parat?

Norbert


----------



## Alex F. (26. April 2007)

```
Select min(Feld1) as Wert1  , min (Feld2) as wert2 , First (Feld3)as wert3
From tabelle 
Group by Feld3
Order by min(Feld1)
```

Grüsse bb

PS: hab deine Frage erst so spät gesehen  sonst wäre die Antwort schneller gekommen


----------

